# The other Dario: Dario hysginon



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very neat fish. Similar in behavior to the Scarlet Badis and same care.



















Enjoy.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: The other Dario: Dario hygnison*

Neat. Are they going to color up? What are you feeding these guys?


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: The other Dario: Dario hygnison*

Always fun fish that you are sharing, Pedro.

I surf the net and could not find any info on them. The pic do look like a female scarlet badis. Sure, it is not.

Can you provide a link ? any difference in color between a male and a female just like scalet badis ?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The other Dario: Dario hygnison*



youjin said:


> Always fun fish that you are sharing, Pedro.
> 
> I surf the net and could not find any info on them. The pic do look like a female scarlet badis. Sure, it is not.
> 
> Can you provide a link ? any difference in color between a male and a female just like scalet badis ?


Look under Dario hysginon

I had a typo in the name


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (May 17, 2009)

Very cool fish


----------

